

Predicting Antidepressant Response with EEG - tokenadult
http://neuroskeptic.blogspot.com/2009/09/predicting-antidepressant-response-with.html

======
tokenadult
Read to the end of the blog post for the sneaky trick in the research. As
usual, Peter Norvig's article on scientific research

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

warns of issues like that to look out for.

